# Am I expecting to much?



## inkjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

Based largely on the way folks on this site rave about Maverick products I recently purchased a ET-733. Opened the box......not the least bit impressed with the thin probe wires. Tried to read the instructions....IMHO they are far from clear. But what happened when I hit the power buttons was very disappointing. Both probes were laying on the table. One read 75* the other read read 78*....temperature in the house at that time was 69*. Haven't stuck the probes in boiling water yet. I understand that this is a BBQ thermometer and that the above temperatures are from from what I cook at. Even so, if the unit is that far off at lower temps it will be difficult for me to put any faith in it at higher temps


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, it'll be fairly accurate, when you can read the display. Rue  the day I got mine. Woulda been better off with another 732. MUCH easier to read display.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2015)

There has been some discussions about the probes weaknesses but I have not yet seen another which is better and yet in the same price range. The probes didn't used to be that way. my first Mavericks probe lasted 14 years. Now I buy them in combo packs. I own 2 each 72's and 1 each 732. Never did even mess with the 732, didn't work when I got it. The old 72's are near indestructible. Its easy, it works, yes the probes are a bit flimsy these day, but it works.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/digital-remote-bbq-thermometers#/et-72/

The electronics market is being completely taken over by the emerging countries, much like Japan in the 60's and Korea in the 80's, and what you get is cheaply made poor quality. They make massive amounts cheap thinking at a low price they will just sell 'em till you get one that works. We are recognized as a throw away and replace society, which isn't what build this countries successes. <Shrugs>

A sign of the times I guess. 

EDIT......

<Chuckles>  I was going to say I really have not had a accuracy problem, but they are great when you're dealing with Masterbuilt electrics...LOL When you have a 100 degree delta temp, the maverick is the berries.


----------



## mummel (Sep 18, 2015)

Too many variables to get pissed without really testing the probes (did you hold on to one of the probes longer than the other).  Do the boiling water and ice water test and then report back.

Otherwise return it and get another 733.  I love mine.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

mummel said:


> Too many variables to get pissed without really testing the probes (did you hold on to one of the probes longer than the other).  Do the boiling water and ice water test and then report back.
> 
> Otherwise return it and get another 733.  I love mine.


I do have the 733. No to holding the probes....they were just both sitting on 5he table in front of me. Time permitting I will be "testing" them tonight....


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

Cup of ice water...Thermapen 32-33*.....Maverick....41* & 48*.....Hope to do the boiling end of it tomorrow....


----------



## remsr (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a Weber remote with two probe that is very accurate. I did replace one prob (my wife submerged it in water to clean it) the other thing that will short out the probe is exposing them to metal ( laying them on the grates while cooking) I drilled a hole through a chunk of wood that Holds the prob off the grates, or you can stick the prob through a potato. This is to keep track of the actual temp right where the meat is instead of relying on the inaccurate gage at the top of my WSM. 
Cons: Tiny little screw that secures the battery lids, pre set meat temps not high enough, never sure if the base is turned off. Costs around $70.00 . The fact that Weber's name is on it doesn't mean that it was manufactured by Weber, it may be manufactured by Maverick or who ever manufactures theirs.


----------



## mummel (Sep 21, 2015)

I tested my two probes this weekend (after about 4 months of use).  The are still reading 214F at boiling point, both of them.  I just need to adjust my recipes.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

REMSR said:


> I have a Weber remote with two probe that is very accurate. I did replace one prob (my wife submerged it in water to clean it) the other thing that will short out the probe is exposing them to metal ( laying them on the grates while cooking) I drilled a hole through a chunk of wood that Holds the prob off the grates, or you can stick the prob through a potato. This is to keep track of the actual temp right where the meat is instead of relying on the inaccurate gage at the top of my WSM.
> Cons: Tiny little screw that secures the battery lids, pre set meat temps not high enough, never sure if the base is turned off. Costs around $70.00 . The fact that Weber's name is on it doesn't mean that it was manufactured by Weber, it may be manufactured by Maverick or who ever manufactures theirs.


Chunk of wood...have to remember that. 




mummel said:


> I tested my two probes this weekend (after about 4 months of use).  The are still reading 214F at boiling point, both of them.  I just need to adjust my recipes.


214* is close enough for me.

I bought this thing for the simple fact I needed another set of probes. I have a Thermoworks hand held unit, thing measures to a tenth of a degree. Was going to buy another one but there stuff is spendy...and with the way folks rave about Mavericks I figured why not. I hope to do the boil test tonight, if it performs as poorly as I am thinking it will I will be emailing Maverick.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

Boiling water....208 and 210....close enough for ex-gubermint employee


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 24, 2015)

1443133886642-1556843752.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Sep 24, 2015





Probes side by side in the pit...actual temp is 355*


----------



## mummel (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah something looks messed up.  Probes should be similar no matter what the temp.  Did you make sure to move the grid clamps to the back of the probe, and not near the tip?


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

mummel said:


> Yeah something looks messed up.  Probes should be similar no matter what the temp.  Did you make sure to move the grid clamps to the back of the probe, and not near the tip?


Yes I did...


----------



## mummel (Sep 25, 2015)

Send them back.


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

mummel said:


> Send them back.


I emailed Maverick last night, waiting for a response....


----------



## jillgadget (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm hijacking just a little here.  I just got a masterbuilt 40" electric smoker.   I'm a Newby and just got the maverick 732 at the recommendation of those here.  I hear about boiling. . What?  Do you have to do that and how, why and what are you looking for?  Also,  instructions are not really good. . Do you drop wires down thru steam vent to the meat?
Thanks ahead of time for the info,  jill


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 9, 2015)

Boil test to make sure your probs are write  water boils at 212 probs should read close to that.  Put a an f water on the stove being to a rolling boil put the end of the prob in the boiling water not touching the bottom or side of pot. It would say close to 212


----------

